# Best empire artillery piece?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So I'm probably going to pick up empire some time near christmas
So I'm going to do a nuln list with plenty of handgunners and maybe two or so arty pieces for 1000pt
So I'm wondering which is the best/ most worthy artillery piece?
I've got my eyes on the great cannon and the hell storm rocket launcher.
The steam tank and volley gun also look pretty cool.
But could you lovely lot also give me tips on what to include and how to do so and maybe point me to some lists I can experiment with

Edit: what are your thoughts on the hochland? It's pretty 50/50 for me

Thanks
Kiro


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally, the Volley Gun has torn a lot of my high-priced units to shreds. I don't have that much experience against it, but it's killed its points back every time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Helblaster with Engineer for sure.

The Helstorm is pretty cool but at 1k pts, there is just too much empty space on the board. If you take a Metal Wizard lord as well for blades of aiban, you can make it a deadly counter to ethereal spam at this level.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Great Cannon as it's a hard counter for so many things in the game, including Hellblasters. Hellblasters arn't great when they get blown up turn 1 by a cannon.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

can any one give him tips on how to use the artillery pieces and thoughts on the others?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't get them in combat? No seriously, it is that simple.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

steam tanks are hilarious, wouldn't call them artillery though.
best artillery pieces are cannons and helblasters, which one is better depends on what you need, however helblasters are by far the more fun of the two IMO


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

the great cannon and volley gun are clear favourites, but ive used the volley gun before and found that the high chances that you will roll a misfire a half shots really bog down the guns effectiveness.
but i just classed the steamtank as artillery as it performs the same vague space in an army and wanted peoples opinions of it.
but is everybdies opinion of the hellstorm firework launcher? that seems the most fun and 'gulp' reliabe horde killer of the lot- am i right or wrong?
also do the hell...s have AP rules or are they just a flat str 3, i havent had a full study yet and might have missed it.
eqaully, whats peoples opinions of the hochland? it seems a bit 50/50 to me. i just dont dont know whether to like it or lump it, and same goes, does it have any kind of multiple wounds or rules im missing? or is just a 1 wound deal?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Helstorm Rockets have AP but like Vaz said, in low point games there's more chance of them landing in a big empty space rather than on top of another unit.

Great cannons are sort of the 'old reliable' of artillery pieces, useful against most things but taking more than one doesn't necessarily help.

Helblaster is pretty awesome with an engineer as you can reroll one misfire and use his BS to hit so you've got a better chance of getting more shots overall.

Personally I voted for the steam tank though, the steam gun is actually awesome and even if you get shot at there's a pretty good chance of survival, plus you have the steam gun if you come across some pesky hordes  It also gives you manoeuvrability, something artillery lacks overall as if you mess up deployment then it affects your whole game - the STank is more forgiving in that respect.


----------

